# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Печать ценников

## SEREGATANK

Господа и дамы!!!!
помогите плиз, поставил 1С Управление торговлей, в принципе все работает и нет никаких проблем. тока...........
никак не могу найти шаблоны ценников или изменить или создать новый.(требуется на ценнике указать артикул)
может есть какие то внешние подключаемые обработки или еще что-то.
помогите.

----------


## Merzz

http://depositfiles.com/files/lq0fteytp 
Попробуй вот это. Обработка писалась для специализированной конфигурации Управление торговлей + Спортмастер, но в типовой должно тоже работать. (вид ценника нужно указать - Формат 5: Стандарт 1С)

----------


## SEREGATANK

Спосибо огромное, но эта обработка дает печать только сдандартные ценники, жаль......

----------


## Merzz

> Спосибо огромное, но эта обработка дает печать только сдандартные ценники, жаль......


Если еще актуально - нашел еще одну обработку http://depositfiles.com/files/ed0sglqdr - несколько рабочих форматов ценников, возможность контролировать кол-во ценников по вертикали и горизонтали (на листе А4) и вообще гораздо практичней стандартной.

----------


## dana355

Есть прога *Пи Маркет Одежда Биг* http://pimarket.ru/dress/
со встроенным редактором FastReport
МОЖНО  ВАЯТЬ ЛЮБЫЕ ЦЕННИКИ-НАКЛАДНЫЕ и т д:)

----------


## zubek

> Если еще актуально - нашел еще одну обработку http://depositfiles.com/files/ed0sglqdr - несколько рабочих форматов ценников, возможность контролировать кол-во ценников по вертикали и горизонтали (на листе А4) и вообще гораздо практичней стандартной.


Отличная обработка, только не могу разобраться: если часть номенклатуры не имеет штрихкода, то штрих печатается,но предыдущий.

----------


## AlexYks

отлично работает  http://depositfiles.com/files/ed0sglqdr на 8.2 в т.ч. Базовая УТ

----------

kat.kit (02.07.2013)

----------


## Asckara

> отлично работает http://depositfiles.com/files/ed0sglqdr на 8.2 в т.ч. Базовая УТ


На 8.2 не работает!!!

----------


## neekline

может у кого есть на 2 цены и со штрих кодомИ

----------


## kat.kit

> отлично работает  http://depositfiles.com/files/ed0sglqdr на 8.2 в т.ч. Базовая УТ


 работает на 8.1 ут

----------

